# A little survey of your ebay habits...



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Just won an auction over the weekend for two old AFX G Plus cars. That's what catches my eye every time. It got me wondering what you guys find appealing to bid on or at least prompts you to peek at a particular auction. Old T jets? Parts? Rare models? What catches your eye?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Runner Tjets (any brand bodies, can be JL or resins or whatever) and Atlas/Lionel track. There ARE a couple G-Pluses I've been looking for, though... the white/fluorescent pink Marlboro car and the orange Indy car (was it the AJ Foyt Indy Special?) My brother and I had them as kids... sometimes I bid on them when I see them. Haven't won them yet...

oh, and i LOVE Tjet junkyard lot auctions. They usually wind up going pretty high, though. Got a good one recently... a Wild Ones Camaro body, a Cougar body, and a Flamethrower Ferrari body, along with 3 partial Tjet chassis and a partial Tyco S (I think, maybe it's Bachman). The bodies all have issues, but they're great for runners...

--rick


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> There ARE a couple G-Pluses I've been looking for, though... the white/fluorescent pink Marlboro car and the orange Indy car (was it the AJ Foyt Indy Special?) My brother and I had them as kids... sometimes I bid on them when I see them. Haven't won them yet...
> 
> --rick


There's a flourescent one up for auction right now in decent shape. I've got that Coyote Special you mention but I'll be damned if I can find it. I _just_ came across it about a month ago when I was going through a bunch of stuff after we moved. It's starting to grate on my nerves. :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmm.... haven't cruised the 'bay in a few days, so I haven't seen the marlboro car. Is it in Modern HO or Vintage? Gotta check that out...

--rick


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Is it in Modern HO or Vintage?
> 
> --rick


You're throwing out terms I'm not familiar with regarding collecting. What do those mean for my future knowledge? 

Here's the link to it. It appears to be the flourescent red but it could be a bad pic and misleading.

 marlboro


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I believe rick is referring to the category where the item was placed.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ligier Runner said:


> You're throwing out terms I'm not familiar with regarding collecting. What do those mean for my future knowledge?
> 
> Here's the link to it. It appears to be the flourescent red but it could be a bad pic and misleading.
> 
> marlboro


When you browse eBay







for slot cars, there are several different categories... once you get to the generic category Slot cars, it's divided into Modern and Vintage, and then within each of THOSE categories, it's broken down into 1/24, 1/32, HO, and Accessories (I think--maybe there's also an Other category there). if you look near the top of the page, it'll say something like:

*All Items> Toys & Hobbies> Slot Cars> Vintage> HO*

BTW, I think we're supposed to use a different forum for direct links to eBay







... that's a new rule that recently went into effect here... has to do with the large number of hits they get from us... it didn't look like your link showed up in the original post and maybe that's why...

--rick

edit: yeah hey that's weird. when i quoted your post, the word "marlboro" came up in the text editor as a clickable link, but it won't put the link in the actual post...


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I see. Thanks for the info on all fronts.

I've always just browsed by typing in something like "afx" or "aurora car" and hitting search.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

tjets! MM bodies, original runners, or CHEAP JL cases of r6 or r7 for the chassis.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've never bought a thing on E-Bay. 

Am I the last one?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I've never bought a thing on E-Bay.
> 
> Am I the last one?



LOL, probably so :jest: 


I buy on Ebay all the time.......I get the best prices on stuff I want thru Ebay..... Lately I've been buying and eyeing alot of 1/32 slot cars.....they are usually 20%-50% cheaper on Ebay...than in any shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, I like to support the local shops when I can... but THERE ARE NO LOCAL SHOPS HERE!!! Arrrrgh...  

...sigh...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I get my big fix at the slot shows and the JL releases pretty much sustain me between the shows. I go to 4 shows every year and try to take in one long distance show outside the area and turn it into a weekend getaway. I've had pretty good luck at local hobby shops, even picked up the two G-Plus cars mentioned above still in the package along with a few vintage magnatractions. The Marlboro car is on an Aurora Super G-Plus chassis, the one with snap-in axle, higher strength orange magnets, and predrilled for body tubes. It runs pretty good but surprisingly it isn't my fastest G-Plus. 

E-Bay serves a vital purpose in our hobby and is the universal hobby store. I'm sure at some point I'll start tapping into that resource. Until then, I'll stand alone as the last E-Bay hold out.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I commend you, AfxToo, for being diligent in your slot car searching and staying off of eBay







as long as possible. Although I’ve shopped there myself, I’m not too far behind you. I do a lot of general looking, but little in the way of purchasing. I feel it’s gotten a lot worse than when it was first introduced, with more scams and very creative advertising for worthless/broken junk. Right now I’m waiting for a woman to refund a 150% mark-up on shipping, which she claimed was a mistake. Although she said she would send a check, that was over a month ago. I believe it is futile now and I won’t see any action on her part. 
I just got back into town last night from visiting friends, and they had for me about 35-40 cars (a gift which included 20 T-jets  )—something that I’ll never get from eBay







, so I don’t worry about that site too much. For everyone here that does shop there often, it’s probably good news because that’s just one less buyer that have to try and outbid. Not trying to sound sarcastic, but good luck and fortune to all that do.  

Cheers!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have been the high bidder on well over 500 auctions and ripped off only once. Won a car from Japan and it never showed. At the time the seller had over 300 positive feedbacks and no negatives or neutrals. Thirty days after the auction there was a string of 15 paid and no item received. I guess he died.

My ebay rules are read the description carefully. Check the feedback. Ask the seller questions. Be patient. 

What do I look for? Anything I don't have .

As far as the Marlboro car goes I would definately ask the seller some questions. AFX did a red version and a flourescent version. The sticker on the rear wing looks right for the flourescent car but the body looks in between the two colors.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I like to support the local shops as well, but when they don't bring in any slot stuff (exception of LL) and no parts (special order). Then my only option is to do e-pay. I haven't made it to any of the shows yet, still not sure where all of them are. But I do plan on making a couple of them.

bossman, I would love to have the kinds of friends like you have (35-40 slot cars as gifts)... With the exception of Gary (hdbiker) all of them look at me like I am nuts when I mention that I enjoy collecting and running HO slot cars.... Oh well that is their loss... 

Jeff


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Usually eBay has ALOT better selection of slot stuff than any of the shops around me, plus it is cheaper as Shops only have to deal with someone in another town, whereas on eBay everyone is at the same place.
That is why I am waiting to get the Bowtie brigade until the prices for a case drop to 60 bucks like the rest of the JLs
Matt


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

The only local Hobbyshop near me is a Hobbytown USA, and I can't see paying 20 bucks for a JLTO....

There is another shop, but he mainly focus' on RC. I don't much care for his persona either

Queen City Slots in Manchester, NH just changed hands, so hopefully they will start to stock up on HO stuff....

ebay has done well for me. Yes, there are scalpers out ther, but there are also small business', and of course the best part, the folks who clean out the attic to make a buck!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

When I shop the "bay" I usaully look for small lots of cars. On June 20, 2003 I was high bidder on a 4 car Magna-Traction lot. $32.00 with shipping. The cars were in good shape. I haven't been burned yet. I always check the seller's feedback. I read the description, and ask questions if I feel I need to. I've heard of ghost bidders on some of these auctions. And two fools can drive the price of a $15.00 car to over a $100.00. Most of us that know a reasonable selling price of these cars know when to get out. I like the "bay". But for great deals on single cars you can't beat the slot shows. And it's the people I like to meet at the slot shows. I also shop for 1/35th Armor models. I made some great deals.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

1.) the whats ending first list, to see if anything goods going cheap
2.) I am always watching to snag that pink/white/blue tomy nomad and the new chrome blue nomad from mattel. I swear one day i'll get them for under 15 bucks, shipped!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

A/FX Nut said:


> But for great deals on single cars you can't beat the slot shows. And it's the people I like to meet at the slot shows.


 this is actually my favorite too... I go to shows every chance I get....

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Now I am mainly looking for 1/43rd slot car lots. I rarely buy from a seller with less than 99.9% FB rating, and I always read the feedbacks.

Ebay has been very good to me. I tried supporting my local hobby shops, but they won't support me. I've had a two keep telling me they were going to start HO racing and it never happened. One charges $18 for JLTOs or they will sell me a cas for $159. Then they say they will order stuff for me, but I have to pay first then wait about 2-3 weeks for the stuff because they have it shipped with their regular order. And they charge me more than I would pay online including shipping. They have no interest in me. I can't go to a hobby shop and browse because they have nothing to look at.

I have bought at least 400 items on ebay and only got stuck twice. The money I saved and made on ebay has much more than made up for my two losses.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Every once in a while, I just browse thru the Ebay listings to see what I can see. I've ended up bidding on a couple things here & there that were not only cars that appealed to me, but were great deals too. A couple of my Ebay buys ended up being from people who I know from here. Sometimes you just can't beat the deals on Ebay. I have spent a pretty good amount on slotcars from my local Hobby Lobbys, as well as online dealers like NCP and Jay's Race Place. I've also acquired several slotcars from our own HT S&S boards. There are very few local hobby shops where I live that carry HO slot cars. The only one here besides HL that carries HO slots, is pretty expensive and only carries Tomy stuff. 

When bidding on Ebay, I always look at seller's feedback and shipping terms before I bid. You can tell if an otherwise good seller was negged by an idiot or not. I only use Ebay if the price with combined shipping can beat the deals I can get elsewhere.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I tried to support the closest hobby shop to me, but he was trying to make up the national defecit on his meager inventory of LL and TOMY SRT cars and LL sets. No parts or odds and ends. Didn't plan on the PM/JL slots because there was no demand.  Did have some pretty good prices on his models though.

Do most (99.9%) of my slotcar buying online; Jay's, NCP, RRR, MM, Bud's HOs, Jim Gase, & SCJ just to drop a few names and ebay all of the time. Haven't been burnt yet, going on six years. Seller and a buyer. Definitely check the ending soon first, and seem to repeat deal alot. Like stated earlier, you kind a get to know these sellers/buyers, check their feedback and never buy from someone who states that he hasn't a clue about this stuff he's selling so he's selling it as is.  
:thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Captain Fred said:


> I only use <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> if the price with combined shipping can beat the deals I can get elsewhere.



I normally follow this guideline also, unless it is something I can't find anywhere else.

I also like to, and very much do support my favorite online resources.


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I buy my stuff either online, or thru <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>.
We dont have as much as you lucky yanks do here in Sydney, Australia, so they are my only 2 options. Occasionally, and i MEAN occasionally, i may find something of interest at junk markets, but almost totally smashed watsons and black, red, orange and yellow monzas bring a tear to my eye.

Have been burnt a few times, but such is life.

And finally, before i forget........

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR, EVERYONE


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone from me as well and thanks for the contributions to this thread. It's interesting to know what everyone looks for and their tactics and why they use ebay or not.

I'd love to hit some slot shows in the future and I'm going to hit some garage sales next year as well. Garage sales are like needles in a hay stack for finding our kind of stuff but you never know...


----------

